# Wide curtain without center support



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2008)

I need some help! I can't be the only person to ever have this problem. I have a window (actually its four seperate windows mounted togehter) that I would like to put a curtain on. The window is 104" wide. I know that this a very wide span to make without using a center support bracket, but I have concerns about drilling into the mullin bar that connects my windows. 

Any tips, pointers, or ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Attach it to the casing or just above the trim.
There's going to be soild wood forming a header above the windows.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. The problem is that there is a transom at the top of the window that is not going to be covered by the curtains. 

The ideal thing would be to find a magnetic center support. The mullen (spelling) bar in the middle is metal and I really dont' want to trill into it.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

sounds simple enough. Walmart sells magnets, just get one of them, (round black utilitarian magnet) and glue one to the back of the curtain support. Done.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

It depends on the type of rod your using to see if you can get away without using a center support. If your using a standard white draw rod that would be the most questionable. But if your using a decorative draw rod or wood or decorative metal rod with rings you have nothing to worry about at that width.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why not use a ceiling system? No law seeing window treatments have to be hung from wall mounted hardware. You can even buy flexible ceiling track to bend around curves if you want. If you want the look of a rod, you just suspend it. Usually, there is nothing in your way with a ceiling install either.


----------

